# Fireplace Makeover



## Termite

Beautiful work Dan. Looks a heck of a lot nicer than it did.

One question though. Is that cast stone trim for the mantel and on the sides? It looks like it was applied over the granite tiles...How did you do that?


----------



## Dan V.

Are you asking about the stone around the firebox itself? Those 3 pieces are also slabs of Black Galaxy granite. I cut 3 identical pieces of HardiBacker and screwed them to the firring channel around the firebox. Then I set the stone slabs onto that with modified thinset. I did this the day after I set the hearth slab, so the added weight of the surround pieces wouldn't push the hearth slab down.

The unfinished pics show that better. The finished ones are after I cleaned and painted the inside of the firebox and the surround is difficult to see.


----------



## Termite

I meant the white surround moulding and the mantle. Assuming its some sort of cast material? Wood can't be that close to the firebox and I'm always looking for a good solution to that problem.


----------



## Dan V.

Actually, that is wood trim. The pieces came with the mantel kit that the customer wanted. Code here states that wood has to be at least 8" from the firebox opening and they are 8.25" away. As I said, it's hard to see in the finished pics, but there are 3 9" wide granite slabs for the header and legs of the surround.


----------



## Termite

Gotcha. Funny how codes differ depending on which code is being used. Here the mantle has to be 12" above the firebox opening and the wood on the sides can only project 1/8" for every inch away from the firebox opening between 6" and 12", meaning that something 9" away from the firebox can only project 3/8". 

Very nice job, thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JnWaco

That's awesome... I was wondering how one would attach sheet rock to a fireplace! I have a fireplace that was painted horribly and needs a little TLC!


----------



## Dan V.

Justin,

If your local codes allow it, use wood firring strips. I had to use the metal firring channel you see in my pics. A good solution and easy to attach to the brick as long as you have a hammer drill and tapcons. The only issue I had was trying to find the stuff. I wound up having to order it from a specialty building supply company (Allied).

If you wind up doing it, feel free to PM or email me with any questions.


----------



## JnWaco

Dan V. said:


> Justin,
> 
> If your local codes allow it, use wood firring strips. I had to use the metal firring channel you see in my pics. A good solution and easy to attach to the brick as long as you have a hammer drill and tapcons. The only issue I had was trying to find the stuff. I wound up having to order it from a specialty building supply company (Allied).
> 
> If you wind up doing it, feel free to PM or email me with any questions.


Will do. We have a kitchen and bathroom remodel to start and finish first, so it might be a while before we get to the fireplace.

I'm intimately familiary with the tapcons, having installed pine flooring over my slab. I think I went through about a case of those things!

Beautiful work and I'll keep the firring strips in mind when we get to the fireplace!

Thanks!


----------



## SeminoleMike

Hi Dan, nice work. I am about to start a simliar project. I am pulling out a wood burning insert fireplace and replacing it with a direct vent gas unit. I am going to drop the unit down to the floor instead of it sitting on a raised hearth. I too will be using black granite for a surround. Two questions....1) The floor is concrete slab. Can I put the Granite hearth directly on the concrete slab or should I put down plywood or microboard and then put the granote on top of that? What type of adhesive should I use to attach the Granite? 2) I couldnt tell from the pictures, what type of edge was on the granite slab used for the hearth? Thanks.


----------



## cocobolo

Dan: That's a very classy installation.
And in case you're still wondering, the reason that it's still too short is because you have only cut it three times. The rule clearly states it must be cut four times. KCTermite told me so.
Bet I catch it for THAT.


----------



## jpfreak33

Very nice, gives me some ideas if I can convince the wife to let me cover up our brick. Looks great!


----------



## goose134

Nice job. Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Nice installation
Is that for a fireplace - wood stove?
Or do they have gas heat

I'm redoing my fireplace
I was originally going to do beige tiles on the facade & the hearth
Then I changed to just the facade & go with a dark hearth
After seeing yours its exactly the look I want
Thanks


----------



## Bocolo

Dan V. said:


> Are you asking about the stone around the firebox itself? Those 3 pieces are also slabs of Black Galaxy granite. I cut 3 identical pieces of HardiBacker and screwed them to the firring channel around the firebox. Then I set the stone slabs onto that with modified thinset. I did this the day after I set the hearth slab, so the added weight of the surround pieces wouldn't push the hearth slab down.
> 
> The unfinished pics show that better. The finished ones are after I cleaned and painted the inside of the firebox and the surround is difficult to see.


Dan,
Great job.:thumbup: What did you use to clean and paint the inside of the firebox? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rich1va

Great job Dan!


----------



## Dan V.

Thanks to all of you for the nice comments.

I apologize for not replying sooner! I've been extremely busy and just haven't had time to browse the forum. Hopefully, my answers are still valid. 

Seminole Mike said,



> Two questions....1) The floor is concrete slab. Can I put the Granite hearth directly on the concrete slab or should I put down plywood or microboard and then put the granote on top of that? What type of adhesive should I use to attach the Granite? 2) I couldnt tell from the pictures, what type of edge was on the granite slab used for the hearth? Thanks.


Granite can be set right on the concrete slab. The two things you need to be aware of is the thickness of the slab relative to any surrounding flooring (laminate, tile, etc.) If you need to build up the height under the slab, you can either put down a dry-pack mud bed or a piece of Hardi board. The Hardi should be set to the concrete (and the granite to the Hardi or dry-pack) with modified thinset. The other issue is to ensure that the concrete is level under where the slab is going. If not, apply some self-levelling compound (SLC) to ensure a good substrate.

The edge was a simple straight edge with a micro chamfer. I got the granite from my supplier with the edges unfinished and polished them myself.

Scuba Dave,

It's a straight wood-burning fireplace, no inserts.

Bocolo,

I cleaned the inside of the box with a wire brush and TSP and many, many rags!! I painted it with Rustoleum High-Heat grill paint. It comes in spray cans. It took 2 cans to do the job.


----------



## jomama45

Usually as a mason, I frown on covering old brick up, but your new FP looks great! FYI, there is a product made by Alsey that is a firebrick stain that is intended for fireboxes, in case the paint doesn't hold up. It can usually be ordered thru most masonry suppliers. :thumbup:


----------

